# DOCKING STATION ISSUE



## LJMan (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1440 laptop with Windows 7 Home Premium. I have been using a Targus USB 2.0 Laptop Docking Station With Video (ACP50). Connected to the docking station are a monitor, wireless keyboard and mouse, printer, speakers, and a network cable connected to my wireless router. All this has worked fine for months until earlier this week. Here's what happened:

normal connection between the laptop and docking station using any USB port on the PC results in all peripherals working fine but a woefully slow Internet connection (I'm using Internet Explorer 9).
disconnecting the network cable from the docking station and allowing the laptop to make a wireless connection still results in an extremely slow Internet connection (docking station still connected to laptop).
disconnecting the docking station from the laptop results in a normal Internet speed with either a wireless connection or the network cable connected directly to the laptop.
I connected my wife's Dell laptop to the docking station, with the docking station configured as stated in the opening paragraph above. Hers worked flawlessly, indicating there is no issue with the docking station. Her laptop has Windows 7 Home Premium and uses Internet Explorer 9.
I removed and reinstalled the DisplayLink drivers for the docking station, but that didn't help.
The issue may be connected to my installation of Blackarmor software for backing up onto a network drive (Seagate WS110). I had some issues with connectivity with it through my router, so I uninstalled the software. After this, I noticed the issue with the docking station. I tried to restore the system to settings prior to the software installation, but I got messages saying that there were errors and the settings couldn't be restored (another issue).

Has anybody got a clue about this? I'm out of ideas.


----------

